# Adding Made in USA if they were not made in USA but printed in USA?



## jiron (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey everyone this one is for shirts that are tagless and the relabling is done by print. If the blank tee says it was oringinally made in china, but after ripping off the detachable tag I put on myself "Made in USA" am I crossing a line with any code of conduct? 

-Thanks


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Made in USA?*

Yes, you are violating federal FTC laws. You can research all labeling requirements here- Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts. We do however add Made in _______, printed in the U.S.A. on one of our customer's shirts.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Made in USA?*



jiron said:


> Hey everyone this one is for shirts that are tagless and the relabling is done by print. If the blank tee says it was oringinally made in china, but after ripping off the detachable tag I put on myself "Made in USA" am I crossing a line with any code of conduct?
> 
> -Thanks


Legally or morally?
There was a guy advertising Norfolk-bred turkeys, turned out that they were bred in E Europe and just brought to the UK for killing. Not honest.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Made in USA?*



> but after ripping off the detachable tag I put on myself "Made in USA" am I crossing a line with any code of conduct?


Yes, that would be considered illegal by the FTC guidelines


----------



## jiron (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Made in USA?*

So do I have to put where it was made originally? My blank tees that I ordered were made in different countries, its just too hard to keep up printing where the tees were made since I'm printing tags on heat transfer paper. Would 'printed in the USA' do me justice alone? Is the FTC uptight about this kind of thing?


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am far from any expert, you probably need to ask an attorney to be certain, but maybe you could use something generic that would list all the counties they are made in. It would be a matter of e-mailing the brands you are using and asking them what counties they produce in. Then make up something like this: 


"Shirts manufactured in various origins, including China, Haiti, Peru, and printed in the USA."


If it was me however, I would play it safe and make a different transfer for each country. How many could there be, three or four tops?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Made in USA?*



jiron said:


> So do I have to put where it was made originally? My blank tees that I ordered were made in different countries, its just too hard to keep up printing where the tees were made since I'm printing tags on heat transfer paper. Would 'printed in the USA' do me justice alone? Is the FTC uptight about this kind of thing?


Here are all of the regulations again- Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

this part of the country you have to state country of origin. Some areas (maybe the whole country I heard once) you must leave the original tag in place and add your own for anything you add to it.

but yes, you must name the country of origin as original to the garment. If you have issues, then just buy american to start with and save a few jobs here.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

jiron said:


> Hey everyone this one is for shirts that are tagless and the relabling is done by print. If the blank tee says it was oringinally made in china, but after ripping off the detachable tag I put on myself "Made in USA" am I crossing a line with any code of conduct?
> 
> -Thanks


At least you didn't ask if you could put copyright and trademark images on them. 

Maybe put 'Made by the World's Children' on them

I guess if you are asking the question you already know the answer. Maybe you could put 'Decorated in the USA'


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So do I have to put where it was made originally?


Yes, you must put the country of origin in the tag as part of the FTC guidelines.



> My blank tees that I ordered were made in different countries, its just too hard to keep up printing where the tees were made since I'm printing tags on heat transfer paper.


That's your responsibility if you are going to be relabeling your garments.



> Would 'printed in the USA' do me justice alone?


No.



> Is the FTC uptight about this kind of thing?


Yes. They can and do bring lawsuits against people for misleading labels:

Jore Corporation Agrees to Settle FTC Charges of Making Misleading "Made in USA" Claims

FTC Charges Companies with ‘Bamboo-zling’ Consumers with False Product Claims


----------



## hanan24 (May 25, 2011)

I had the same concern that's why I asked my lawyer and he told me to write the real origin on the T-shirt then I can somehow write that the design was printed in the USA.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

StartYourBrand said:


> You can write:
> 
> 'Made in U.S.A. with Imported Fabrics'
> 
> But other than that, you must write the country of origin.


You can only say that if it is true......If a shirt is imported and printed in the US it is still not Made in USA and you can not say that.....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

StartYourBrand said:


> Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


Are you directing me to something that disputes what I am saying?......If so, please let me know what part of the page at that link applies?....


----------



## blzpowr (Apr 16, 2011)

To be in compliance with the labeling requirements you must clearly state the country of origin. You may also add, for instance, that the item was "designed and/or decorated in the USA" or something truthfully appropriate. But the country of origin must be listed. Also, the tag line about decorating, design, etc. cannot be in larger font size than the country of origin.

You need not list the name and address of the manufacturer or decorator provided you acquire and print a valid RN number AND maintain precise records of any items using that RN number. But you MUST accurately include the country of origin.

This is true across the broad spectrum of apparel. Other requirements are in place as to decoration of apparel intended for children under the age of 12 which may be especially significant to decorators. This includes potential toxicity of ink, lead content, etc. etc.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, it is illegal and unethical. You can however keep the made in china label and ad your label and state that they were printed in the U.S.A. if you really want to have the U.S.A. part in your label.


----------

